# Chevy Cruze Eco-D Tipped as Name of New Cruze Diesel Model



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

When it does go on sale next year Chevy's new Cruze Diesel model will reportedly be called the 'Eco-D'.

While early rumors suggested GM would bill the diesel model as a performance option, due in part to it's impressive torque, this latest bit of info signifies the automaker will instead promote diesel as a fuel-efficient alternative its gasoline counterpart. Currently Chevy offers a special Cruze Eco gasoline model, capable of achieving 42-mpg on the highway when equipped with a manual transmission. An Eco-D model could offer up to 50-mpg highway as the flagship of the Eco line.

Current diesel-powered Cruze models, like the Australian Holden Cruze, are powered by a 2.0-liter turbocharged diesel engine making 160-hp and 265 -lb-ft of torque. Look for the Cruze Eco-D to hit the market in late 2012 as a 2013 model year car.

More: *Chevy Cruze Eco-D Tipped as Name of New Cruze Diesel Model* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...but, the REAL question is will we get the 2.0LT diesel or the smaller 1.7LT diesel?

...with MPG being it's "mantra" I'm betting it'll be the smaller engine.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I think it will be the 2.0. They already said it will be a reincarnation of the 2.0 turbodiesel but I guess that is 100% dependent on if they meet the fuel economy goals they desire to meet. But I think I read somewhere that the current U.S. equivalent was 48 MPG and they were targeting 50+ so they don't have far to go so long as they pass the emissions standards.


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> I think it will be the 2.0. They already said it will be a reincarnation of the 2.0 turbodiesel but I guess that is 100% dependent on if they meet the fuel economy goals they desire to meet. But I think I read somewhere that the current U.S. equivalent was 48 MPG and they were targeting 50+ so they don't have far to go so long as they pass the emissions standards.


I have the 2.0 turbo diesel auto for the past two years and the mpg is awful combined gets you 27.8 mpg, I believe it is being discontinued in favour of the new 1.7 but no auto ???


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...hmmmmm, so the plot thickens!

...maybe we'll end up with a 2.0L _*PUEGEOT*_ diesel instead?


----------



## rmy660r (Mar 12, 2012)

I work at the Lordstown plant that builds the Cruze and we were informed that the diesel would be a 2.0L. No other specs were released. I'll update as info is available.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Please do, a buddy is waiting on to jump into a cruze once the diesel comes out.


----------



## McShibbs (May 17, 2012)

If they put out an Eco-D that got 50MPG I don't think I could pass on that if it was available for the right price!


----------



## makersmark (Jun 15, 2012)

any news on the release date for the ECO-D


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

makersmark said:


> any news on the release date for the ECO-D


Most likely July of 2013. If I'm reading this correctly, it will be available for the 2014 model year.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Most likely July of 2013. If I'm reading this correctly, it will be available for the 2014 model year.


...from an earlier posting by GM-employee at factory:



70AARCUDA said:


> ...*rmy660r*, who works at Lordstown, reports production starts in *August* of this year for the 2013 model-year Eco-Diesel Cruze:





rmy660r said:


> No major changes. There will be a *diesel* version. We start building *those* in *August*.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...from an earlier posting by GM-employee at factory:


Interesting! When will they be able to get their hands on one?


----------

